# Deadlift Compared To Body Weight



## Pirate! (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm not a powerlifter or bodybuilder, but I have one strength goal: to deadlift 2.25 times my weight. So, I'm curious to see what you can deadlift for one rep relative to your weight. For those mathmatically challenged, divide your one rep max deadlift weight by your bodyweight. Ex: If a 250 man can deadlift 500 lbs, he can lift 2.0 times his weight. Remember, honesty is a virtue.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2005)

My best deadlift was 407 at a bodyweight of 185.  That comes out to an even 2.2 ratio.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 2, 2005)

590 @ 222ish = 2.66


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't deadlift anymore but I have pulled over 2.5 many times.  I was always working for a 3x's BW deadlift until I stopped doing it.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 2, 2005)

wiegh some where around 210 did 405x6 today so idunno


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 2, 2005)

I was relatively new to deadlifts when I did 315 for 6...@180-190ish

My back is kinda fucked up right now though so more deadlifts or squats...


----------



## Yanick (Dec 2, 2005)

1.9


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> 1.9




maybe if you actually worked out it would be more.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> maybe if you actually worked out it would be more.



i've been slacking lately, i'll give you that, but i'm going through some emotional problems which are just compounded when i don't lift so it's like fat bastard said in Austin Powers "i eat because i'm depressed and i'm depressed because i eat" or some shit like that.

i was teaching my friends how to squat/DL and i pulled 365 double over like nothing


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2005)

weightlifting is a great way to release emotional distress.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't deadlift anymore but I have pulled over 2.5 many times.


  

_http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=57106_


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 2, 2005)

I'd like to know who voted 3.1 or above. That's freakin' awesome if it's true. I'm just at 2.1 right now. I've got a long way to go...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 2, 2005)

I recently got a litte over 2 and it felt great. Three would be awesome. Does anyone know what the record is?


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 2, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i've been slacking lately, i'll give you that, but i'm going through some *emo*tional problems which are just compounded when i don't lift



I'm here for you.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 2, 2005)

never tried a 1rm but rep 400 X 4-6 @185


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 2, 2005)

Only 1.7 for now... Working on it...


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 2, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the record is?


970 lbs. Not sure how much he weighs, though. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=56029&highlight=deadlift+record


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 2, 2005)

I meant the record for the ratio of BW to lift actually.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't know about the record, but there are a couple of guys who train at Westside who deadlift 4x their bodyweight.  Doug Heath pulled 540 at a bodyweight of 132.3.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 2, 2005)

Currently 470 @ 225, 2.1.
Best ever (about 2  years ago) was 500 @ 225, 2.2

Trying to hit 2.5, maybe I should lose some weight.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=57106_




are you calling me a gorilla you damn rabbit you?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 2, 2005)

All Time Historical Men's Powerlifting World Records

http://www.powermagonline.com/latest-news/records.asp

Column 1 = Weight Class Lbs. 
Column 2 = Lift amount lbs
Column 3 = times bodyweight
Name, country, date lifted, and body weight in kg unless noted

114   563.3   4.91  E.S. Bhaskaran India 12/1/1993 52.0 
123   639.3   5.18  Lamar Gant USA 7/10/1982 56.0 
132   683.4   5.17  Lamar Gant USA 11/11/1988 60.0 
148   705.5   4.74  Dan Austin USA 8/1/1992 67.5 
165   782.6   4.73  Oleksandr Kutcher  Ukraine 11/5/2005 75.0 
181   793.7   4.43  Giovanni Brunazzi Italy 6/24/1995 179.0 lb 
198   859.8   4.35  Ed Coan USA 7/7/1985 89.7 
220   901.7   4.10  Ed Coan USA 7/28/1991 99.8 
242   887.4   3.70  Ed Coan USA 12/20/1998 108.8 
275   906.1   3.33  Konstantin Konstantinovs  Latvia 4/2/2005 123.3 
308   909.4   3.17  Maxim Podtynny  Russia 12/10/2001 130 
SHW  970.0   2.78  Benedikt Magnusson  Iceland 11/6/2005 158.5


----------



## Yanick (Dec 2, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'm here for you.



are you trying to hit on me?

fag


----------



## KEFE (Dec 3, 2005)

i just started doing the mbut one time i did 160 at 97lbs


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 3, 2005)

You need to eat more.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 3, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't know about the record, but there are a couple of guys who train at Westside who deadlift 4x their bodyweight. Doug Heath pulled 540 at a bodyweight of 132.3.


Yeah, but what is he like 5'1???

It helps if the bar comes up to your knees while its resting on the floor -


----------



## Stu (Dec 3, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> 970 lbs. Not sure how much he weighs, though. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=56029&highlight=deadlift+record


 I wonder what the *natural* deadlift record is


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeah, but what is he like 5'1???
> 
> It helps if the bar comes up to your knees while its resting on the floor -



Heh, fair enough.  There was another guy on the list that pulled 5xx at a bodyweight of 114.  There were also several guys in the 3.5-4 range that I know are taller than that.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 3, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> All Time Historical Men's Powerlifting World Records
> 
> http://www.powermagonline.com/latest-news/records.asp
> 
> ...


 That's just crazy talk! I can't believe a human being can actually lift more than five times his bodyweight in his hands. Of course, I'm sure that wasn't raw (or perhaps natural for that matter) but it's still amazing.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 4, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I'd like to know who voted 3.1 or above. That's freakin' awesome if it's true. I'm just at 2.1 right now. I've got a long way to go...



I think Mike(monstar) can pull 3x his weight.

I dont know what mine is right now, but I will in a few days.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Mar 5, 2006)

I used to do more, like 550, now i am 245 pounds my max is 465. Sucks my deadlift lost the most out of all lifts from the radio treatment


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 6, 2006)

515 @ 213lbs - 2.4


----------



## musclepump (Mar 12, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> You need to eat more.



Cut your hair


----------



## musclepump (Mar 12, 2006)

Patrick, why'd you quit deadlifting?


----------



## flappysr (Oct 13, 2007)

*Dead Lift Rules*

*ONE REP MAX IS 584 LBS @ 181 LBS FOR 3.2 TIMES BODYWEIGHT.   *


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2007)

That's pretty damn good.  

What is your Squat like?


----------



## fufu (Oct 13, 2007)

My best was 475 lbs at 192 lbs.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2007)

2.5 times bodyweight at that high of a bodyweight?  Damn you're sexy!


----------



## fufu (Oct 13, 2007)

lol.

ty


----------



## XFatMan (Oct 14, 2007)

I hardly ever max out on any lift because it's pretty useless for my goals. The last time I did that was 4 months ago and I deadlifted 130 Kg / 298 lbs at 76 Kg / 174 lbs, which is 1.7 x my bodyweight. That was after exactly one year into bodybuilding.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 14, 2007)

musclepump said:


> Patrick, why'd you quit deadlifting?



Second.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 14, 2007)

425 pounds at 150 pounds.

Can't get to three times, but may eventually.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 14, 2007)

I can deadlift a little big more than my bodyweight, but I rarley deadlift anymore.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 15, 2007)

I hit 625 at 235 or so pounds.


----------



## Rubes (Oct 17, 2007)

i hit 360x5 at 171lbs


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Lets just say all these numbers make me feel like a pussy


----------



## JonnyStead (Oct 19, 2007)

About 2.2 for me - but I dont do a lot of deads - just once a week because I like it as a good compound


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 27, 2008)

350 @ a bw of 175.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 28, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Second.


Deadlifting is a great exercise, but it's not risk-free. I'm thinking about dropping it too. I already stopped squatting heavy.


----------



## goob (Jan 28, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Deadlifting is a great exercise, but it's not risk-free. I'm thinking about dropping it too. I already stopped squatting heavy.


 
I did drop it for ages.  I still don't trust it, especially the load it puts on the lower back.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 28, 2008)

goob said:


> I did drop it for ages.  I still don't trust it, especially the load it puts on the lower back.



If you don't trust yourself doing it, definately do not do it.


----------



## Big G (Jan 31, 2008)

I love deadlifts. I'd be really sad if I had to stop doing them. 370lb@185lb is my current record but it's still steadily increasing.

What happened to those of you that have stopped doing them? Not disk herniations I hope.


----------

